# XBOX 360 250GB slim



## eagle06 (Nov 27, 2012)

Can anyone guide me how to mod XBOX 360 250GB slim or are there any modding services available in Hyderabad/Secunderabad??

I went through JungleFlasher tutorial, but i think it requires a custom PCB,soldering etc.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 27, 2012)

there are softmods also which dont require any soldering(google)


----------



## eagle06 (Nov 27, 2012)

can you pm me the links? still googling..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 29, 2012)

*psx-scene.com/forums/f170/can-we-softmod-250gb-360-all-95359/


----------

